# UrbanMan has entered the building (Day 6)



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

_Time rolls on
And that's as it should be
Here and gone
Seems to move so quickly​_
Song = Damn Good, by David Lee Roth

Was able to exchange USD50 for pesos in Nogales USA, rate of 17.1 at a cambio near a Safeway, very stinky, but very close to the majority of signs I saw later in my drive. It does give me food and gas money for at least a day. It wasn't worth it to shop around, the time and fuel it would have taken. It will be easy going forward to find Allpoint atms.

I went straight south on I19, aka the right-through-town-Nogales-MX route. The border officials searched my car for about 5 minutes, asking if I was bringing any cigarettes, poking around in the large sterilite containers and big green garbage bags I have in the trunk. No issues.

I was able to handle the immigration part right at the border itself (FMM), no queue, the immigration guy seemed very clear on what was needed given the pre-approval I had obtained. As rvgringo predicted, quite smooth. Getting it done did reduce the stress I was feeling.

The town itself, as zorro posted, instantly felt like just a place to get through. So I did just that.

I stopped at the 2-in-1 place 20 km further inside MX, just to verify with Banjercito that what I had received in the mail in response to my online application was going to be good. She said yeah, get out of here (well, not literally, but almost that), you are fine. Does that guarantee it is fine? Well no, not 100%, but its something. I hope.

The drive was enjoyable. I did drive over one of those big hump speed bumps a bit fast, there were a few construction areas and some very slow moving trucks. But I was always moving, never a dead stop. I was able to work on Spanish a bit, reading all the billboards and roadside safety signs.

My car, almost 11 years old and nothing special in the usa, seems to be better than most of what I am seeing on the road. A small number of quite nice cars around, but the majority are sun-beaten old jallopies.

If I am reading the signs correctly, and also doing the currency conversation correctly - big if - gasoline looks like its quite expensive here. In Nevada and Arizona, it was USD 2.25-2.60 a gallon.

I am now in Hermosillo, where at present its 104F, about 10 degrees warmer than was my hope for mid October. So my car is parked in the shade, and I'm in the room, where I'll stay until the hotel pool area gets some shadows on it, maybe 90 or so minutes from now is my estimate. Checking in at the hotel, it took a team of 5 people to find my reservation, which is in line with a couple of my previous trips to MX.

The room is fantastic, beautiful wooden floors, central air with a digital thermostat, massive tv (I have not turned it on, but it is there), dark wooden furniture, earth tone walls, the bathroom is tile tile and more tile. The parking lot is very secure. Quite posh compared to the slightly dumpy and more expensive place I stayed in Green Valley - its the desert, yet somehow the room smelled musty.

So, big step today. Reflecting, the worst thing that's happened the past six days is the mosquito bites I got in Laughlin. I was outside at sunset, next to a river, I did not notice anything at the time, but right now my ankles look ugly.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You give a nice description of the hotel room, how about naming the hotel? Where do you spend your next destination?


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> You give a nice description of the hotel room, how about naming the hotel? Where do you spend your next destination?


Current hotel (I paid USD44 via an internet deal)

Hotel San Sebastián

https://www.tripadvisor.com.mx/Hote...San_Sebastian-Hermosillo_Northern_Mexico.html

Tomorrow night will be Los Mochis, a drive of about 525 km.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I did go online to the Allpoint website and they seem to be few and far between, most seem to be in the central parts of cities and some OXXO's.......


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't forget you will pass into another time zone or 2 by the time you hit GDL...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Urbanman- so good to hear your journey and border crossing smooth so far.

Word of advice- try to hit ATMs that are attached to a brick and mortar bank, if possible. If the machine eats your card, you can at least go in and complain. Also they tend to be less possibly compromised re identity theft than stand-alone ATMs. Check your bank balance every day that you use one, so you can notify your bank right away if there are unauthorized withdrawals.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

UrbanMan, we're all following your journey with great interest - keep the updates coming!


----------



## Sirpete (Jun 25, 2017)

UrbanMan, at this point it is time to say "Welcome Home!"

TTFN
Kirby


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Update Monday October 16 (Day 7)

I tried to find an Allpoint atm in Hermosillo. I went exactly to where one was supposed to be. The Oxxo was there, but no bank machine at all. So, during the day's drive, just off the highway near Guaymas, I went to an area where there were per my technology half a dozen banks in one concentrated area (a bit weird, not sure why). I randomly selected a Banamex (attached to a brick and mortar bank, per surabi's advice), and pulled out 4000 pesos, which will keep both me and my car comfortably fueled for awhile. A fee of 30.75 pesos was listed, I'll likely have to eat it (ie. my bank will likely not reimburse it), but no big deal. I needed cash, convenience often has a cost.

In reference to an earlier post, gasoline is at least 30% more expensive in Mexico versus what I was paying just before leaving the US.

Purchased lunch at a Ley's grocery store, can't remember the name of the town. They had a counter serving hot items to go, so I bought some spaghetti, and boom I was fed for under 2 bucks american. Nice flavor, tomato and cheese, hearty. 

A very hot day, it was already in the 80s when I departed Hermosillo. Per my car dashboard, it topped out at 107F. So much for October being cooler. Last two days, I have been drinking lots of water and also apple juice, I cannot drink enough to eliminate feeling thirsty. Part of the reason I stopped at Ley's (previous paragraph) was to buy more juice.

Upon my arrival in Los Mochis, it was already starting to get a little dark, only 530pm local time. And yes chicois, there was a time zone change, though my laptop does not seem to know it happened. Google predicted it would take 6.75 hours to travel the 526 km, it took a hair over 7 hours actual driving (ie. not including my various stops).

My hotel in Los Mochis is interesting. It is named Ibis (this just for you, chicois). I'm on the fifth floor, I have a city view. The hotel feels Asian to me, like something you'd find in Japan or Thailand. Everything is very modern and sleek, but compressed. My room is not large, but has just right shelves and other clever spaces to accommodate everything. A digital thermostat is delivering perfect air conditioning. One drawback, no refrigerator. I checked in and also got ice and info on the parking, all in Spanish. No one has even tried to talk English to me - I like it!

Tomorrow is Mazatlan, where gratefully it will NOT be anywhere near 100F .. though it will be humid.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Just before you hit Mazatlan you'll cross the Tropic of Cancer. That's about all the reason I'd need to tip a tall cool one at the end of the day. Salud!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just some advice, car thieves in Mexico have begun to use wreckers. The kind that just back up and telescope the device under and behind your front wheels raise them then drive off. Pull in forward into the parking spot if possible and turn your front wheels all of the way to the left before you kill the engine. If they try to jack it from the rear it will steer itself into oncoming traffic or better yet, buy a club from Auto Zone, you will find them here. And set your parking brake always.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I like Mazatlán although it's gotten too big. While tourism is an important sector, it's not the beginning and end of the local economy like it is in Vallarta. Good timing too, as the heat and humidity are just starting to ease off. By December the coast is heavenly. What area of town you staying in? My favorite is the old sector. Stroll down the Centenario, cut through 5 or 6 blocks of newly gentrified idle ****** territory and you'll find yourself at the Catedral and the central market. Whistle José Alfredo's _Corrido a Mazatlán_ while you walk. I usually stay at the Belmar-- old, sort of funky, but safe, comfortable and cheap. About 100 years old, Mazatlán tourism began there.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> or better yet, buy a club from Auto Zone, you will find them here. And set your parking brake always.


I have a club, old school yellow one, been using it.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

October 17

Lots of tolls during the drive today, the booths in this leg were open and collecting. I spent over 300 pesos on tolls I estimate, which is way more than I expected. Sure, I would hate what the road would be without the tolls, but it seems a bit much.

I arrived at Mazatlan about 1pm, and had to deal with the fun city traffic. Mazatlan is larger than I expected. I was able to check in shortly after 130pm. After unloading luggage, I walked on the beach. Surf is choppy.

Hotel is a little rough around the edges, but it is evident there is a reasonable level of caring. For those familiar with Mazatlan, the hotel is near the aquarium. Other than the tv and thermostat, the room is pure 1970s. It does have an elevator, the way its configured, its obvious it was added later. I have an ocean view room, the ocean is just across the road. The balcony is nice, but a blast furnace as of 3pm, should be better in a few hours. There's also a pool.

Being a tourist town, there's a multitude of dining options, including many outdoor options. I'll eaten post 7pm, after the sun has gone down.

The road is still enjoyable, but honestly is starting to get old, I am glad Guadalajara is now just 2 days away. Some of this is the temps, its simply been hotter than the averages the past few days. Makes walking around more challenging.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you thought 300 Pesos or $15 USD was a bit much, from Maz to GDL the tolls are 863Pesos or $45
UDS......Thanks for the up dates...You might run into a military or Federal Police check point near the Sinaloa / Nayarit border, they will see your USA license plate and know your a ******, I just say good morning in English and pretend I speak no Spanish and they always say Pase........


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

It sounds like you don't want to add any time to your trip but you could get away from the heat by heading over the mountains to Durango and coming down to Guadalajara on that side of the mountains. The route from Mazatlan to Durango is new with a bridge that is one of the engineering wonders of the world.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baluarte_Bridge

It is on my list of things to see, but I haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Another option: Mazatlan to Chapala is only a 7-7,5 hour drive if you want to do it in one day.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> It sounds like you don't want to add any time to your trip but you could get away from the heat by heading over the mountains to Durango and coming down to Guadalajara on that side of the mountains. The route from Mazatlan to Durango is new with a bridge that is one of the engineering wonders of the world.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baluarte_Bridge
> 
> It is on my list of things to see, but I haven't gotten there yet.




Just for your info, I use the CAPUFE website for highway alerts and there are 3 spots where road work is being done on the Maz / Durango Highway.......Might slow things up a bit...

capufe.gob.mx


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> you could get away from the heat


Tepic is supposed to be very reasonable tomorrow, down into the 70s by 6pm. That will feel nice compared to the present.




chicois8 said:


> You might run into a military or Federal Police check point


I forgot to mention, I did go through a police checkpoint today. They selected me, asked me some questions (where are you going, why), then they asked to see my 'vehicle documents.' I showed them my TIP and Vehicle Title. I was sent on my way.



> If you thought 300 Pesos or $15 USD was a bit much, from Maz to GDL the tolls are 863Pesos or $45 USD


Is there any reasonable way to avoid these tolls? I noticed coming in, some signs I think referencing a free road to Tepic. Looking at google maps, there seems to be a "regular" 15 that would get me to Tepic.

I am committed to a hotel in Tepic tomorrow night. I don't want to risk damage to my vehicle, but if an alternate road is just a little slower I would consider it. An extra hour to get to Tepic, no problem, if I save enough to buy a decent dinner. I don't mind navigating small towns.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess you did not see the latest (Oct12 th. US Embassy warning), I do not even enter Tepic now a days, I use the Bypass...
Saving a few dollars by not taking toll roads you will be on a 2 lane (one each way ) road, usually behind 18 wheelers hauling cement or a bus exhausting diesel fumes in you face, going through small towns with topes every block...I made the mistake once and I said never again... See Embassy Below...▼


Increased Criminal Activity in the Area around San Blas and Tepic, Nayarit

October 12, 2017

The U.S. Consulate General in Guadalajara alerts all U.S. citizens that due to increased violence and cartel activity in the state of Nayarit, the Consulate is extending its September 29, 2017 temporary travel restriction. The Consulate cautions U.S. citizens that U.S. government personnel are prohibited from travel to the area around the cities of San Blas and Tepic and the connecting highways 74, 76, 15 and the San Blas-Tepic Highway until further notice

SUERTE......


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

UrbanMan said:


> Is there any reasonable way to avoid these tolls? I noticed coming in, some signs I think referencing a free road to Tepic. Looking at google maps, there seems to be a "regular" 15 that would get me to Tepic.


Not entirely, but you can save a good deal of money without adding too much time. Like chico suggests, the CAPUFE traza tu ruta site is a good tool. I drive Nogales to GDL at least twice a year, last time being four months ago. Mazatlán to Tepic.... cha-ching! You've got a caseta near Acaponeta that'll leave you 210 pesos lighter. Fortunately the libre ain't too bad to Tepic. Add about 2 hours, but you're saving 480 total. Your choice. After Tepic, the cuota is worth it as far as Tequila, unless you're into driving switchbacks and following trucks in a cloud of smoke at 10 kph with nowhere to pass safely.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I did notice urban man stated :"" I don't want to risk damage to my vehicle, "" Now I know a loaded down car going through small towns with topes every block or so can destroy suspension systems, break springs,damage cargo and flatten tires if not seen and hit at speed.....Not to mention potholes on most non D highways.....

.Just trying to help, I have been driving in Mexico since I was 15 Years old, I'm now 70.......


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Re ATMs-If you can find a Citibank, their ATMs seem to have the lowest fees, something like 18 pesos. I've seen ATMs in Mexico that charge 80 pesos or more for a withdrawal, so you didn't do too bad at 30 something.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I use Citibank and if you use their subsidiary BanamexATMs, it is fee free...
CapitolOne360 is fee free at their Allpoint ATMs...
Schwab Bank is fee reimbursed ......


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> It sounds like you don't want to add any time to your trip but you could get away from the heat by heading over the mountains to Durango and coming down to Guadalajara on that side of the mountains. The route from Mazatlan to Durango is new with a bridge that is one of the engineering wonders of the world.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baluarte_Bridge
> 
> It is on my list of things to see, but I haven't gotten there yet.


Outstanding suggestion!!!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> I did notice urban man stated :"" I don't want to risk damage to my vehicle, "" Now I know a loaded down car going through small towns with topes every block or so can destroy suspension systems, break springs,damage cargo and flatten tires if not seen and hit at speed.....Not to mention potholes on most non D highways.....
> 
> .Just trying to help, I have been driving in Mexico since I was 15 Years old, I'm now 70.......


I figured the OP had the sense to slow down for topes, which I also figured he was aware of. If he doesn't happen to know about topes or potholes, and intends to drive over them at 80 0r 100 kph, then by all means I'll recommend the cuota. Like I said, it takes longer on the libre, probably because one drives slower. My bad for making so many assumptions. Haven't been driving in Mexico for 55 years, but I have driven between Nogales and GDL at least 50 times, including a dozen trips in the last 3 years. Like you, just trying to help.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

So in those 12 trips how many were on the Libre when a toll was available?

I was talking about small towns where he would not be going 80 or 100 KPH but many topes are not not seen until it is too late.Most not painted or signed so even going 20MPH could break a tooth...LOL
Having a father who had a home in Tonala for 14 years and I having a home in Guayabitos for the last 10 years I am also pretty familiar with Highway 15 & 15D and am enjoying the bypasses...
Do you know when the GDL bypass will be open that goes from 15D by El Arenal to Jojotepec?


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

_Nobody gonna take my head
I got speed inside my brain
Nobody gonna steal my head
Now that I'm on the road again
Oooh I'm in heaven again I've got everything_​
Song = Highway Star, by Deep Purple

Day 9 - October 18

A little follow up on Mazatlan. As the sun and oppressive heat started to fade away, I was able to swim in the pool (water as warm as a bath) and the ocean (choppy, undercurrent, I did it just to do it). Then a nice sunset from my balcony, followed by a shower, drinks and food. 

Today, I left Mazatlan for Tepic. Based on your posts, I took the libre route. About 4.25 hours total time, and the landscapes around the road were quite nice. Heavy vegetation, some trees, some fruit growing, and the quality of the road surfaces was generally good. There was a little town about one hour from the start that took about six turns to navigate through, and the final 20 km had a bunch of sharp turns. Overall, a win, nice experience, and saved some money. Many thanks for the great advice, perropedero.

There were some comments about Tepic maybe being unsafe. There is more security around. I walked to a nearby Leys from my hotel (I needed my hot spaghetti fix). At Leys there was a security guy with a gun sitting on top of the roof of his truck in the parking lot. The building adjacent to my hotel – not sure whats in it - has half a dozen guys with guns out front, it must be important (government maybe?) to justify all that firepower.

My hotel is named Hotel Las Palomas. Took a bit of an effort to find it, as there are a few hotels in the area with very similar names. But in the end, the delay was fairly minimal. Of course, once again it took multiple staff members a little over five minutes to find my reservation. In the room are two double beds, which feature mattresses set on painted concrete slabs. Really good mattresses, though. Pleasing stained wood accents in the room, overall another quality accommodation. The parking is very secure, pool looks nice, I'll be checking it out more closely shortly.

What is the weather like? After two days of blazing hot desert, and the one day in Mazatlan, it feels absolutely heavenly here. Low humidity, maybe 90 in the shade. The temperature drop starts at about about 5pm, I plan to get in some real walking at that time. There's a lot of pedestrian traffic around the hotel, so I am confident I'll be safe.

Looking ahead to tomorrow's drive, it looks like 15 libre is good for about the first 40 km, and then from Tequila to Guadalajara (the final 60km). But paying tolls in between (110 km approx, on 15 cuota) looks strongly advisable, as 15 libre has plenty of sharp turns in this stretch (this per google maps). Comments welcome.


.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Guadalajara, Guadalajara.
Guadalajara, Guadalajara.

You are the heart of the province,
You smell like the pure early rose,
Like the fresh green river,
You are homeland of thousand doves.
Guadalajara, Guadalajara,

Mariachi song, Pepe Guizar 1937

Yes, you do not want to drive the single curvy free road down and up the barranca between Tepic and GDL...If you pass through Magdalena that is where the best Opals in Mexico come from...
To me time is more important than money, you turned a 2 hour and 40 min. trip into 4H 25m trip...


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> To me time is more important than money,


Time and money, the two most valuable and scarce resources of 21st century life. Both important, its a balancing act.

Am I willing to eff around for 2 hours, to save 5 USD? No. But lower the time, and/or increase the money, a sweet spot exists. 

Also, punishment of the car matters. My car is THE car for me here, for the foreseeable couple of years, I need to be conscious of that.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> Looking ahead to tomorrow's drive, it looks like 15 libre is good for about the first 40 km, and then from Tequila to Guadalajara (the final 60km). But paying tolls in between (110 km approx, on 15 cuota) looks strongly advisable, as 15 libre has plenty of sharp turns in this stretch (this per google maps). Comments welcome.


The libre and cuota between Tepic and Guadalajara go on opposite sides of a volcano called Ceboruco. The volcano is a few kilometers before you pass Jala on the cuota or Ahuacatlan on the libre. The libre cuts through a huge lava flow of a type of lava called aa, big angular blocks of black lava. It is impressive and worth the more leisurely trip provided by the libre. There lot of curves on this route.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

UrbanMan said:


> _
> Looking ahead to tomorrow's drive, it looks like 15 libre is good for about the first 40 km, and then from Tequila to Guadalajara (the final 60km). But paying tolls in between (110 km approx, on 15 cuota) looks strongly advisable, as 15 libre has plenty of sharp turns in this stretch (this per google maps). Comments welcome.
> ._​


_ By Jove, I think you've got it! Can't give you all the specifics, but that sounds about right. The worst part of the 15 is around the Jalisco/Nayarit state line. Far as that trip, yes I've driven the cuota and the libre each numerous times. Sure, I value my safety along with the car's suspension, but often it's simply a choice between time and money. Being retired and not particularly monied, it's usually the libre. On that Nogales to GDL run, it's a matter of an extra day on the road, but the cuota savings more that cover it. Now if you want to talk about risks to your safety, vehicle integrity, and your mental health--- you need to prepare yourself for driving in Guadalajara, especially the periférico. Only tips I have for that is avoiding the peak hours like 7-10 a.m. and 5-8 p.m., although it's pretty nasty all the time._​


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"The libre cuts through a huge lava flow of a type of lava called aa, big angular blocks of black lava. It is impressive and worth the more leisurely trip provided by the libre.""

The quota also passes through the Ceboruco lave flow, the only difference is you can not stop and pick up a piece, the quota also passes through the Tequila Volcano's eastern obsidian flow which can be seen in the cuts while passing the town of Tequila down in the valley....Collecting different colors of obsidian is my Jalisco hobby...


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

Good advice above. Take the cuota and save yourself. The libre is painful. And like the poster warned, be prepared for wild and heavy traffic on the periferico. Best of luck.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jalisco, One of favorite Mexican states

Guadalajara the second largest city in Mexico
Lake Chapala largest natural lake in Mexico
Home of Mariachi and Tequila
200 miles of Pacific Coast to Pine forests
International Destinations like Puerto Vallarta 
The round Pyramids of Guachicomotones
Chivas pro soccer team
State Motto : Jalisco is Mexico


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> …
> Guadalajara the second largest city in Mexico…


Trick question:

What city has the second largest population of Mexicans?

Answer: Los Angeles


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

_And I may be obliged to defend
Every love, every ending
Or maybe there's no obligations now
Maybe I've a reason to believe
We all will be received
In Graceland_​
Song = Graceland, by Paul Simon

October 19 - Day 10 of 10

Today's drive was from Tepic to my final destination (for now?) of Guadalajara. It was nice to begin the day with a temp in the low 70s. I drove the first approximately 60km on the libre. It was actually okay. But it did take a little over 90 minutes, but to be fair some of this time was burned just getting out of Tepic.

I entered 15D cuota at Tequpexpan, as I could see 15 libre was really going to start getting crazy curvy. At the Barrancas cobro booth, there was a Federal police presence, and they pulled me over. Lots of questions, many about drugs and weapons, and also inquiring about how much cash I was carrying (I answered about 500 USD, which did not set off any alarms). They searched both my back seat bags and the trunk. They asked for my driver's license, but curiously not my passport, FMM nor TIP. One of the guys had a spiffy phone, and he entered my driver's license into it, not sure what all he was doing or checking. He did ask if I had any criminal record or outstanding warrants. All in all, it took about 10 minutes and I was on my way. 

I exited 15D cuota at Tequila, and took 15 libre the rest of the way to Guad. In summary, I hit 3 cobros today, for a grand total of 220 pesos in tolls. As far as driving on 15 libre the rest of the way in, I will say there were an irritating number of topes and whatever those lesser bumps are that urge you to slow down.

I arrived at the outer edges of Guad about 1pm local time. I navigated first to a grocery store in Zapopan, in what ended being a traffic area that was both clogged and very confusing, causing me to instantly navigate away from it without even getting out of my car. First impression of Guad drivers, everything I have read about them being semi-insane is so far 100% correct.

A bit of a snag at my hotel here in Zapopan. I reserved a suite with a view. Reservations made months ago. Somehow this did not matter, as my room is a suite with no view. We're full tonight, nothing we can do. Apologies extended, we'll move you tomorrow. Still, I was so looking forward to getting settled, and now that will be put off one day. Should I ask for a free meal from the hotel restaurant, to compensate? In the USA, I think I would get one in this situation, or at least a couple of free drinks, not sure if that is normal here. I don't want to pursue it, if it might make me look like an aggressive jerk.

The property is solid, the reality for the most part matches the internet pictures. Real fridge, microwave, two burner stove, an actual dining room table, love seat, king size bed, small closet.

So, I'm actually here. Yowza! I've pulled off what I started planning in earnest back in April. The journey was long. Other the some mosquito bites (in the USA) and some warmer than normal temperatures the first three days in Mexico, all outcomes have been ideal. The car performed flawlessly. No incidents affecting my safety or the security of my belongings. Terrific landscapes. I've spent less out of pocket overall than I expected, due mostly to food and drink outlays being less than expected. All the hotels were good, very good or excellent. Only a couple of minor navigation issues. 

And somehow I lost some weight along the way. When its very hot and I drink a lot of liquid, I tend to eat less solid food. I have not stepped on a scale, but just looking at myself stepping out of the shower, I am a tad slimmer. 

Starting ODO reading 81006. Ending ODO reading 83910.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

""A bit of a snag at my hotel here in Zapopan. I reserved a suite with a view. Reservations made months ago. Somehow this did not matter, as my room is a suite with no view. We're full tonight, nothing we can do. Apologies extended, we'll move you tomorrow. Still, I was so looking forward to getting settled, and now that will be put off one day. Should I ask for a free meal from the hotel restaurant, to compensate? In the USA, I think I would get one in this situation, or at least a couple of free drinks, not sure if that is normal here. I don't want to pursue it, if it might make me look like an aggressive jerk.""

Welcome to Mexico, I personally would not ask for a free anything, at least they had your reservation and you got a room....What missing a view of Zapopoan? 
About the only thing I might have said would be "" What no welcome Margarita? ""


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> What missing a view of Zapopan?


The view will be of the hotel grounds. Swimming pool, bit of grass and trees. Further away from the road.

At present, I am on the ground floor, all windows toward the parking lot, the road is not too far away.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well at least you can keep an eye on your car........ and welcome to Jalisco........


----------

